# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Private apo Publike ?

## PINK

... behet fjale per shkollat. Qe nga elementary school e deri ne High School. Ja vlejne, sja vlejn .. pse po , pse jo etc etc.

gjithmone duke u bazuar nga eskperienca personale neper vendet ku jetoni.

----------


## xfiles

sqaroje pak me mire pink,
çdo te thote "po" dhe çdo te thote "jo".

----------


## PINK

e ta zgjeroj pak me shume, 

shkollat private ne usa, duke filluar qe nga elementary 4500 dollare viti, 
vazhdojme me high school- variojne nga 8000 -11.000 viti, tuition.

gjithe ky investim, si mendoni ja vlen ?

personalisht mendoj ja vlen shume, sidomos ne ditet sot.

----------


## xfiles

> e ta zgjeroj pak me shume, 
> 
> shkollat private ne usa, duke filluar qe nga elementary 4500 dollare viti, 
> vazhdojme me high school- variojne nga 8000 -11.000 viti, tuition.
> 
> gjithe ky investim, si mendoni ja vlen ?
> 
> personalisht mendoj ja vlen shume, sidomos ne ditet sot.


doja te dija, nese une jam pro shkollave publike, duhet te votoj "po" apo "jo"?

----------


## PINK

> doja te dija, nese une jam pro shkollave publike, duhet te votoj "po" apo "jo"?


Po, cfare do preferoje me shume(gjithmone varet nga mundesite financiare nuk diskutohet) ne edukimin dhe formimin e femijes tend ne te ardhmen - nje shkolle private apo publike ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alkolisti

> Shkollat publike apo private?


*
Normale me mire eshte privatia , 
se i perkushtohesh me shum lendeve, {dhe per ato qe kane}


PS: kurse ne shkolla publike dihet kush shkon!!!  (ata qe skan letra me ngjyre )*

----------


## mia@

Varet ku jeton. Ne Shqiperi s'ja vlen. Femija qe vjen nga nje familje e edukuar dhe intelektuale pritet te shkelqeje kudo qe te jete si ne privat school, ashtu edhe ne public. Per filloren nuk jam dakort, dhe as per te mesmen  nese jeton ne nje lagje te mire. Pastaj po pate mundesi ti perballosh tjeter gje. Shume veshtire per familjet Shqiptare, te perballoj te coje dy-tre femije ne shkollat private qe ne fillore.

----------


## xfiles

Publike,
privatet kane tendenca te japin kollaj noten sepse paguan lesht e kokes.

----------


## Izadora

Pink sondazhi nuk eshte i qarte 

Pergjigjet po ose jo, me mire ne vend te po/jo  Private /publike/ se di




Jam per shkollat publike ,privatet  vetem sa m'bushin xhepat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Ndonje mod ta ndryshoje pak ate Jo dhe Po dhe ta bej Private- Publike. Se tani e pashe qe e kam bere gabim. Thx  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fegi

Kur skisha leju shkolla private.popu :me dylbi: lli thot:
Gjysme mjeku te bone invalid dhe xhysme hoxhe te len pa iman.

----------


## PINK

> Kur skisha leju shkolla private.populli thot:
> Gjysme mjeku te bone invalid dhe xhysme hoxhe te len pa iman.


cfare dmth kjo ?  :me dylbi: 


Izadora per cilen vend po i referohesh me ate - "private mbushin xhepat "?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

E ta theksoj ca me shume private = catholic schools ketej ne usa. 

Standarte te larta
disipline e rrepte, strikt. 

Po ne europe ? Lol

----------


## bombona

shkollat publike jan me mir un e them kete se i kam provu te dyja....

----------


## Izadora

> cfare dmth kjo ? 
> 
> 
> Izadora per cilen vend po i referohesh me ate - "private mbushin xhepat "?



Flas per ketu ku jetoj une. 

Ne privat i cojne ne pergjithsi ,femijet qe nuk i plotesojne piket per gjimnaz ,dmth qe ne grundschule qe eshte 6 vjet , i pagezojne me shpresen ti fusin ne shkolla private katolike ,evangelisch, per te studiuar me tej. 
Normal do paguash nje kuot mujore dhe njekohesisht je i DETYRUAR te marresh pjese ne lenden e fese perkatse,te shkosh rregullisht ne kishe.

Nje nxenes qe 6 vjet hyn midis 4 dhe 5 ,eshte e pamundur te arrije te kaloje gjimnazin.

Rregullat kendej jane te rrepta , nqs hyn ne gjimnaz ,je 6 muaj prove ,pra mos mendo se ja hudhe lumit :-D       :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Sipas kushteve ekonomiko-financiare qe i kane kosovart ne ditet e sotme mendoj qe me e arsyeshme eshte hapja e shkollave publike !!

----------


## mia@

> Sipas kushteve ekonomiko-financiare qe i kane kosovart ne ditet e sotme mendoj qe me e arsyeshme eshte hapja e shkollave publike !!


Pse zogu nuk keni shkolla publike ju?  :arushi:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une jam per shkollat publike, deri sa arrihet tek e larta, sepse aty fundja njeriu eshte disi me i pjekur edhe jo vetem duke shpenzuar i dedikohet me teper, por edhe prestigji qe kane shkollat private e plus shoket e shoqet apo turpi nga profesore te ndritur e me emer te ben te mesosh.

Personalisht jam ndjere shume mire ne shkollat publike, qe nga cerdhja, kopshti, shkolla fillore, tetevjecare, e mesme e universiteti. Nuk do me vinte keq te beja nje master ne ndonje shkolle private, edhe se kuptohet vetem sa per prestigjin, pervec njohurise qe mund te merret ne cdo shkolle...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Personalisht do e thoja private vetem nese kjo shkolle private eshte e shquar dhe ka histori qe ka nxjerr koka te shquara. Do isha kunder privates nese e con vetem sa  me e heq nga pislliku i shkolles publike.

Kam nje mik anej nga bostoni ene femija i shkon ne nje shkolle qe 80% e studenteve shkojne ne universitet me te mira(biles njeri ka qene president i amerikes).  Ky nuk paguan asne gje por shkolla ku i shko femija  kushton 26mije dollar per klasen e 7te.

Tani ke ene shkolla private katolike ktu ne bronx qe sja vlejne fare por prinderit paguajne vetem me mos me i lene femijet ne shkolla publike.

----------


## mia@

> .
> 
> Tani ke ene shkolla private katolike ktu ne bronx qe sja vlejne fare por prinderit paguajne vetem me mos me i lene femijet ne shkolla publike.


I paguan prindi apo e kane te paguar nga shteti?
S'kam njof ndonje Shqiptar ketu ta kete cuar femijen ne shkolla private ne fillore apo te mesme.

----------

